# Super seedy chestnut bottle + some kind of decanter from a farm house! Could use some ID help + chestnut experts



## bottles_inc (Apr 7, 2021)

Picked these two up today. Was gonna wait until tommorow to post because the chestnut looks unbelievable in sunlight but ill just add some when I get a chance. Take a look! I have some questions about both I'll scatter in the image descriptions.





I included the quarter and stopper for a size reference. They're both big, the decanter is 12 inches and the chestnut is 13.




Here's the decanter. Great condition, a slight knick on one of the ridges but perfect otherwise. huge top. Thinking maybe one of those ball stoppers was used with it because there's none of the wears an insertable glass stopper would leave.. I placed the decanter bubble side out. The other panels don't have any. There's a total of 8 sides.




The bottom inch has ridges that I think are cooling marks. You can kinda see them here but they're hard to capture.






Here's the bottom. A smooth middle indent and tons of wear on the side. I have no clue what style this is or how old it is. Maybe 1860s-1870s? Someone's had to of seen something like it. Anyone got any input?





Here's the chestnut in all it's glory




Lip closeup




Here's the bottom. Open pontil with uneven wear from the base not being perfectly flat. I am 99% sure this is authentic but if anyone sees anything fishy let me know





Here's a funky double seed.





Big old potstone. No radiating cracks, fortunately. Overall it's in great condition, very very few scratches on the body which are all super light and small.

I have a few questions for anyone around who's familiar with chestnut bottles, because this is my first one and I have never seen one before in person. Is this a "big" chestnut? I know that chestnuts under 5 inches are considered small, but I don't know what's a normal or medium size versus a large. As previously stated, it's 13 inches tall, maybe 13.5. Also, is this a particularly seedy bottle? To me, it looks like it might have more bubbles in it than the average example. Also, what would you date this chestnut to? I know they were made from the 1770s all the way to the 1850s. Any clues with the lip? I'm guessing 1800s go 1820s but I have no real reason besides intuition.

Anyways, I'll post some pics in natural lighting tommorow. This is my oldest bottle by a few decades now and I'm super happy to of picked it up. Thanks to all the posters on the forum for helping me in part to get to this point in the hobby.


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 8, 2021)

Some more pics


----------



## Mjbottle (Apr 8, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 22, 2021)

The decanter looks like a ground pontil.   Would have had a pontil mark that they ground off after.   Certainly 1800s.    

The Chestnut is a real beauty.   is that a potstone in the center?

Jim G


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 22, 2021)

Very nice items!  That is a very large Chestnut and quite valuable for the folks that are trying to make size runs as the large ones and the tiny ones are quite rare.  Awesome finds.  That looks about standard on the bubbles...they tended to be very bubbly.  I have a few that are so frothy you can barely see through the glass.


----------



## yacorie (Apr 22, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Very nice items!  That is a very large Chestnut and quite valuable for the folks that are trying to make size runs as the large ones and the tiny ones are quite rare.  Awesome finds.  That looks about standard on the bubbles...they tended to be very bubbly.  I have a few that are so frothy you can barely see through the glass.



agree with everything in this post.  Definitely a keeper


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 22, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Very nice items!  That is a very large Chestnut and quite valuable for the folks that are trying to make size runs as the large ones and the tiny ones are quite rare.  Awesome finds.  That looks about standard on the bubbles...they tended to be very bubbly.  I have a few that are so frothy you can barely see through the glass.


A few minor correction I forgot to make, 1) I emailed Jeff noordsy about these and he told me it's a globular bottle, not a chestnut. Although it has been slightly flattened on one side. 2) the original sizes were guesstimates, I busted out the tape measure and it was actually 11.75 inches (decanter is 10.5). Still pretty big, but not over a foot.


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 22, 2021)

saratogadriver said:


> The decanter looks like a ground pontil.   Would have had a pontil mark that they ground off after.   Certainly 1800s.
> 
> The Chestnut is a real beauty.   is that a potstone in the center?
> 
> Jim G


I think so, looks like some sort of pebble of metal. Can't get it in pictures of them but there's little grains of unmelted sand/glass material around it. Does a potstone make a bottle less desirable? It's got no cracks radiating from it, which I've read is the main problem with potstones


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 22, 2021)

That's still quite large for these.  Jeff is correct (and he has a great lineup of chestnuts), but regardless of the exact term for this specific bottle, it is quite desirable in this large size.  Great find!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 25, 2021)

I don't know what more you want us to tell you.  I responded in another post.  You've contacted Noordsy, which should tell you all there is to know.  Both beautiful bottles.


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 25, 2021)

sandchip said:


> I don't know what more you want us to tell you.  I responded in another post.  You've contacted Noordsy, which should tell you all there is to know.  Both beautiful bottles.


I've got nothing left to ask! Thanks for all the info


----------



## sandchip (Apr 26, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> I've got nothing left to ask! Thanks for all the info



No problem.  I guess it was this part of your thread title, 
*"...Could use some ID help + chestnut experts"*


----------



## yacorie (Apr 26, 2021)

Is it actually a chestnut or a decanter like they would make in NJ.  It looks more like a Nj decanter at that size.

as for the pot stone - my own opinion is issues from the making shouldn’t impact price - but they do - so they tend to not be as market acceptable to the masses.

funny because you can watch all of the big dealers at shows pick apart bottles they want to buy and yet suddenly when they’re selling you thr bottle all those same issue are “in the manufacturing”

It’s ridiculous- so people just need to do what they’re comfortable with.

honestly - some dealers get much higher values for their bottles Than they should - but people don’t seem to know any better


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 26, 2021)

sandchip said:


> No problem.  I guess it was this part of your thread title,
> *"...Could use some ID help + chestnut experts"*


I made this thread around 3 weeks ago, when I had just I got the bottle. People mostly only started replying to it a few days ago for some reason


----------



## sandchip (Apr 26, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> I made this thread around 3 weeks ago, when I had just I got the bottle. People mostly only started replying to it a few days ago for some reason



Great pictures, by the way!


----------

